# ISO club within an hour of Savannah. <$1000



## XJfire75 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking for a club within an hour or so of Savannah. 


Effingham, Bryan, bulloch, Evans, screven, Montgomery, candler, Tattnall, or any other nearby area. 

I mainly bow hunt and don't need to take more then 2-3 deer a year. Ducks and turkeys are a plus.

I'm open to any rules other than a dog club. Thanks!


Also, I have a few good friends interested if there's a club with multiple openings.


----------



## XJfire75 (May 7, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## RLykens (May 8, 2016)

I've got openings for my club about 30 min from Savannah in liberty county. Its right next to midway. $750 a year for 980 acres of thinned pines and 2 hard wood bottoms. Deer, turkey, small game. Very friendly club if interested PM me.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 21, 2016)

Still looking


----------

